
I am my Web Host - ErrantX
http://www.errant.me.uk/blog/2010/07/i-am-my-web-host/
======
mattw
Note: despite the title, this is not actually about hosting sites on a box out
of your basement; it's about VPS hosting. (I was looking forward to seeing
what kind of bandwidth he had at his residence and how much it cost...)

~~~
rodion_89
Same here.. I actually host my own calendar and file server. I was wondering
what kind of bandwidth hit I'd be in for if I hosted my mail and sites too.

~~~
bradleyland
It's not so much the amount of bandwidth you need as it is the type of
bandwidth and equipment required. You can get cable internet with a 2 mbps
uplink speed, but the equipment won't handle the levels of concurrency that
you need to serve pages with any reasonable degree of responsiveness. My
developers are located in various places around the US, and at various times,
we all run dev servers coupled with DynDNS so we can preview what's on
someone's dev branch without a push and deploy. Even with fast connections (+2
mbps up) in metro areas (few hops), the serve stats are ridiculously slow. And
what about an SLA? Your cable provider doesn't care that your sites are down
when your lawn man cuts your cable with his edger. You need a T1 or better
with a good router and switching equipment to do it properly.

Couple that with the fact that bandwidth is only part of the equation. How
much downtime can you afford? Do you have redundant power? UPS? Generator?
What about environment? Do you have sufficient HVAC?

To implement all the required facilities for a server or two is just
ridiculously expensive, especially in light of all the quality VPS providers
available.

------
krmmalik
Tried to leave a comment on the blog but it wouldnt permit me. If the author
sees it here....thanks for the Gandi tip, was looking for a VPS solution that
was affordable.

Do you know if they permit you to upload your own VM?

~~~
ErrantX
The comments do get throuhg (sometimes). Something destroyed Wordpress on the
last update :( must fix it.

r.e. VM's the answer is "no not currently", however it is on their list of
things "in development".

~~~
krmmalik
Ahh right. Seems Linux is well supported everywhere. But when it comes to
Windows reasonably priced solutions are much harder to find.

I have a VM of my own running Windows server that i really wanted to stick on
the cloud somewhere. Amazon EC2 works out a little too expensive.

------
mahmud
What the hell man; a MySQL backed DNS server which has a PHP web interface?
Just learn djbdns already!

<http://www.lifewithdjbdns.com/>

------
IgorPartola
My favorite resource about this is <http://lowendbox.com> (I am in no way
affiliated with it).

